# Pressure mat



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like an easy conversion... any thoughts on it?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96481


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like a bargain to me! Disconnecting the alarm box should make it a Normally Open mat switch that could be used for anything.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

it said in the description, it has a *Music/*Alarm/off option

Maybe it lets u record stuff? I don't know


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> Looks like a bargain to me! Disconnecting the alarm box should make it a Normally Open mat switch that could be used for anything.


X2 and at $9.99 it would definately be worth trying. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I wonder if they have any at the stores currently, I suspect this bugger is going to be not so robust.

BUT, I bet you could wrap it in duct-tape or hide under some object to protect the plastic skin.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

B.o.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with a protective cover for the mat. It looks like flimsy plastic.


----------

